# Cruze Speaker Size



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey all. I realize your mostly americans, and the sriv isnt an option.

But, Maybe there is no different offering. I want to slowly start upgrading my speakers by purchasing as i go. 

BUT i just need to know what speaker size the Cruze has, I think it may be a 6.5" but im just not that sure. can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea they are 6.5 in the doors. I think you can also put some in the trunk deck. my LS has cut outs for deck speakers but I do not know what size.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Patman said:


> Yea they are 6.5 in the doors. I think you can also put some in the trunk deck. my LS has cut outs for deck speakers but I do not know what size.


6.5 in the doors, 6x9 in the back, tweeters, idk. probably 1/2 inch


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Arh thought they were 6.5" .. Thanks guys. my ebaying can now begin.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

You will need adapters for the door speakers.

If you have access to something like crutchfield, You can find them.


----------



## Zak (Apr 17, 2013)

Chevy Cruze | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## Zak (Apr 17, 2013)

This will have all the audio specs for the cruze with the Pioneer sound system
Chevy Cruze | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------

